
Build Real-World Games with Google Maps APIs - rkda
https://maps-apis.googleblog.com/2018/03/the-real-world-as-your-playground-build.html
======
rkda
You can also use Mapbox's APIS if you prefer to support a more open company :)

[https://www.mapbox.com/mapbox-unity-sdk/](https://www.mapbox.com/mapbox-
unity-sdk/)

